# June/July Turning Challenge - Enhancements



## trc65 (Jun 8, 2021)

Going in a different direction this time. Many of the past challenges have focused on specific items or techniques, this time it's going to be wide open. There are so many techniques we all use to enhance the pieces of wood we turn, and thought it would be fun to highlight some of those techniques and hopefully push everyone to try something new, or push a technique you've used in the past to the next level.

Painting, burning, texturing, dying, piercing, carving, inlays, mixed media, stabilizing, casting, the list goes on and on. Choose one (or more than one) and run with it. The idea is to take a piece of wood and elevate your turning to a piece of art through whatever technique you choose. Whether you are "enhancing" the blank before you turn it or after, I don't care. Also don't care what you turn, you choose the project.

BTW, thanks to @Lou Currier for the idea that led to this challenge, and to open it up to any type of project.

Requirements:

1. Project must include at least some wood that is turned on a lathe.

2. Project can be anything! Large or small, tall or wide.

3. Project must include some sort of enhancement that "takes it to the next level" 

4. That's it! I realize voting will be tough leaving this so wide open, but that's half the fun of it! 

5. Pictures of your projects should be posted in this thread by *Sunday July 11, 10:00pm Central Time. *At some point after that I'll create a poll and we will vote a winner.

I've probably forgot to include something, so let me know and I'll add on as necessary.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Barb (Jun 9, 2021)

Very cool challenge! So many ideas. Oh, I'm in. :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jun 9, 2021)

Definitely in.....great idea Tim and Lou!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 9, 2021)

I have my thinker working.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb (Jun 18, 2021)

I killed two birds with one stone when it comes to this bowl. I had planned on making this for a friend and it fit in perfectly with this months challenge. It's made out of ambrosia maple inlaid with watch parts and 2 strands of wire. I used UV resin so I wouldn't have to wait for epoxy to cure. It's 10.5" x 4.5". I got this blank freshly cut less than a month ago. After I cored it, I put it in silica beads for a couple of weeks. Worked great for drying but I wouldn't do that too often. It takes forever to recharge the beads. Bonus: there's a little alien guy on the bottom lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 9 | Creative 3


----------



## trc65 (Jun 18, 2021)

Very cool! The watch parts and wire fit the coloration and style of the bowl perfectly.

Any comments on the UV resin? Seems like the perfect tool for this kind of project.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jun 18, 2021)

You sure stepped up. Cool idea.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Barb (Jun 18, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Very cool! The watch parts and wire fit the coloration and style of the bowl perfectly.
> 
> Any comments on the UV resin? Seems like the perfect tool for this kind of project.


Thank you! :) The one thing I have to be aware of when using the UV resin is to make sure I don't cure too thick of a layer. It'll create bubbles the same way ca glue will when using activator sometimes. At least it does whenever I use too much with the maker's mark. I played it safe with this and split it up into 4 layers. It stinks also but that's no big deal. You also have time to put things into place and move them around if necessary unlike ca glue. It also doesn't soak into the wood the way epoxy does.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 18, 2021)

Can I vote now????? Great work Barb. Really cool

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 18, 2021)

Man that is outstanding Barb !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jun 18, 2021)

Ok Barb......you've forced me to scrap mine and go back to the drawing board. I love it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## trc65 (Jun 18, 2021)

Steve in VA said:


> Ok Barb......you've forced me to scrap mine and go back to the drawing board. I love it!


At least you've had something on the drawing board! I'm still waiting for a random thought to solidify in my mind......


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 19, 2021)

OMG @Barb that is f'ng awesome!!!! The bar is set pretty high.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jun 19, 2021)

Barb said:


> Thank you! :) The one thing I have to be aware of when using the UV resin is to make sure I don't cure too thick of a layer. It'll create bubbles the same way ca glue will when using activator sometimes. At least it does whenever I use too much with the maker's mark. I played it safe with this and split it up into 4 layers. It stinks also but that's no big deal. You also have time to put things into place and move them around if necessary unlike ca glue. It also doesn't soak into the wood the way epoxy does.



Very cool bowl Barb. I can relate to the "Maker's Mark" comment. I had the same problem so I tried switching to Oredain Arrete reposado but that only made the problem worse. So now I pretty much stick to sun tea while I'm woodworking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Barb (Jun 19, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Very cool bowl Barb. I can relate to the "Maker's Mark" comment. I had the same problem so I tried switching to Oredain Arrete reposado but that only made the problem worse. So now I pretty much stick to sun tea while I'm woodworking.


I had to look up "Oredain Arrete reposado" and I've gotta say that's some funny sh$t there!


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 19, 2021)

Amazing work Barb!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jolie0708 (Jun 22, 2021)

Beautiful bowl Barb!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jolie0708 (Jun 22, 2021)

I'll join in on the challenge. Can we enter more that one thing? @trc65

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Jun 22, 2021)

Enter as many things as you want! Many of us (me) are chronic procrastinators, and have a hard time completing even one thing by the deadline. We have had few challenges with multiple entries by individuals, the more the merrier!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jun 22, 2021)

Cool challenge! And great piece, Barb!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 22, 2021)

Finally made some progress today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Barb (Jun 22, 2021)

Nice 


Lou Currier said:


> Finally made some progress today.
> 
> View attachment 211408


Nice looking wood. Is it walnut?


----------



## trc65 (Jun 23, 2021)

Interesting shape. Can't wait to see where you're going with this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 23, 2021)

Barb said:


> Nice
> 
> Nice looking wood. Is it walnut?


@Barb it's monkey pod.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65 (Jun 28, 2021)

Here's a sneak peek at what I'm working on. It's cottonwood if you couldn't tell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb (Jun 28, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Here's a sneak peek at what I'm working on. It's cottonwood if you couldn't tell.
> 
> View attachment 211830


Well I certainly couldn't tell . Gives me an idea for another entry if I can swing it in time though. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213 (Jun 28, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Here's a sneak peek at what I'm working on. It's cottonwood if you couldn't tell.
> 
> View attachment 211830


Appears to be a very cool “verdi gris” technique.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 28, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Here's a sneak peek at what I'm working on. It's cottonwood if you couldn't tell.
> 
> View attachment 211830


I didn't know that cotton wood could have patina

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 28, 2021)

A littler more of the progress…

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR (Jun 28, 2021)

Barb, you crushed it!!! Game over folks, here's the winner!! That is the coolest use of steampunking as an embellishment! Even the wire with the gears would be exceptional...nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Jun 28, 2021)

TimR said:


> Barb, you crushed it!!! Game over folks, here's the winner!! That is the coolest use of steampunking as an embellishment! Even the wire with the gears would be exceptional...nice work!


Thank you! I wouldn't count anyone else out though. There are some cool looking entries on the way. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Jun 29, 2021)

Here is my entry. Faux verdigris on cottonwood. Bowl is around 9x2" the cottonwood was textured with a ball peen hammer after turning and sanding. Basic process is primer x2, copper paint x2, spray acid over the top. 

















Here is a picture showing my first test piece. Also cottonwood, but it was only beaded, not textured.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Barb (Jun 29, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Here is my entry. Faux verdigris on cottonwood. Bowl is around 9x2" the cottonwood was textured with a ball peen hammer after turning and sanding. Basic process is primer x2, copper paint x2, spray acid over the top.
> 
> View attachment 211993
> 
> ...


This is super cool! I think I like the beaded bowl better but I love the ball peen hammer texture. The hammer texture would've been nice on the upper portion of your beaded bowl. That's a very good use of cottonwood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Jun 29, 2021)

Thanks Barb! 

The beaded bowl definitely has more pizzazz, tried the beads to see how the paint/acid reacted, gave lots of texture/contrast as I hoped. When I made the beaded bowl, the idea of texturing with the hammer hadn't even occurred to me, but I think you're correct, a beaded bowl with the hammering would be great. Good thing I have lots of cottonwood bowls I roughed a couple years ago just to use for experiments.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 30, 2021)

That is very cool Tim.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jun 30, 2021)

Fantastic job Tim; absolutely love it!

If you don't mind, when you say "spray acid" what specific product did you use? I'm not at all familiar with it, but I love the look so may have to give it a go on something in the future. The thought of "spray acid" has me cringing a bit though

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Jun 30, 2021)

The paint "system" is _Modern Masters metal effects reactive paint_. I got it from Craft Supplies, but Amazon also sells it. There's also a different brand with Nick Agar's name on it for a little more money.

The "acid" is mild, and comes in a little bottle that you just spritz over the wet copper paint. I got a couple drops on my arm while I was spraying it that sat there for 5 minutes or so before I washed it off, no burn or irritation from it. Although you do want to follow their precautions, it's not a strong acid at all. Gloves and goggles are needed, but I think the mention of using a rubber splash apron is a little excessive.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jun 30, 2021)

Very impressive Tim. Fun trying new techniques.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Jun 30, 2021)

Looks great! Like aged brass

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Jun 30, 2021)

I finished this up just in time to see this thread, so I guess I'll enter it.

Multi axis turning from a piece of poplar. Carved using pyrography, painted with acrylics. It measures 6.5" across, 5.5" tall and about 7/8" thick at the center (widest point).

Brass Patches 2

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5 | Creative 3


----------



## Barb (Jun 30, 2021)

Woodworking Vet said:


> I finished this up just in time to see this thread, so I guess I'll enter it.
> 
> Multi axis turning from a piece of poplar. Carved using pyrography, painted with acrylics. It measures 6.5" across, 5.5" tall and about 7/8" thick at the center (widest point).
> 
> ...


Wow! Absolutely friggin amazing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Jun 30, 2021)

Inredible work Damon, I love it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 30, 2021)

This is going to be a tough one to vote on,let the bribes begin!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## William Tanner (Jun 30, 2021)

Love your process on these. I really like this one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Jul 1, 2021)

What Barb said. Geeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Jul 1, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Here is my entry. Faux verdigris on cottonwood. Bowl is around 9x2" the cottonwood was textured with a ball peen hammer after turning and sanding. Basic process is primer x2, copper paint x2, spray acid over the top.
> 
> Here is a picture showing my first test piece. Also cottonwood, but it was only beaded, not textured.
> 
> View attachment 211996





Tim, I have to say I'm really impressed with your two bowls. The form on both are very pleasing to my eye. The texture you created with your hammer gives the surface a very realistic impression that this is in fact hammered brass, not wood. The verdigris is well balanced, not overly done. Very well done. I'm curious, is the acid you sprayed with store bought or something you made?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 1, 2021)

Don't know if I will finish in time  But I do know that I would be in the bottom of the pack if I do  Putting the finish on is taking time and I am trying to get the RV ready for our next trip this weekend and now we have to watch for a hurricane

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Jul 1, 2021)

Lou Currier said:


> Don't know if I will finish in time  But I do know that I would be in the bottom of the pack if I do  Putting the finish on is taking time and I am trying to get the RV ready for our next trip this weekend and now we have to watch for a hurricane




I don't know Lou, I've seen your work, don't sell yourself short. Put some sails up on the RV and you'll be ready for when the hurricane hits.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Jul 1, 2021)

Woodworking Vet said:


> Tim, I have to say I'm really impressed with your two bowls. The form on both are very pleasing to my eye. The texture you created with your hammer gives the surface a very realistic impression that this is in fact hammered brass, not wood. The verdigris is well balanced, not overly done. Very well done. I'm curious, is the acid you sprayed with store bought or something you made?


Thanks, Damon!

The "acid" is part of the Modern Masters Metal Effects "group" of products that Craft Supplies sells. They actually call it an "aging solution", but it is a mild acid. The system is one color of primer (rust colored), three different reactive paints with metals mixed in (bronze, copper and iron), and three different patinas of aging solution (green, blue and rust. I used the copper paint with the green aging solution. 

To get the reaction, you spray the aging solution while the paint is still wet, I tried spraying it after the paint had dried and got no reaction. So the hard part is figuring how much to spray, particularly as the paint takes 15-30 minutes to react fully. 

Here is a link to the page with the products. https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/search?term=Metal+effects

Amazon also carries the Modern Masters line, and I'd be surprised if you couldn't find it at many hobby stores. Nick Agar also sells a line of similar products (for more money).

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 2, 2021)

Woodworking Vet said:


> I don't know Lou, I've seen your work, don't sell yourself short. Put some sails up on the RV and you'll be ready for when the hurricane hits.


Thanks!... The main problem is I chose the wrong finish I think. Didn't think about the time until after I started applying it. Went poly and because of the humidity and rain here right now it is taking its "sweet _ _ _ time" to dry between coats

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jolie0708 (Jul 2, 2021)

Here are my entries, It's a Chrome Devin Click Pen segmented with Wenge, aluminum and black spacers, and a cool looking acrylic. 



Here is my second one, A Chrome Devon Click Pen. It's segmented with Ebony on top & bottom as well as the middle, white vulcanized fiber board and Zebra Wood. These were my first true segmented pens & I can't wait to do more! Thank yall for letting me enter this challenge. I look forward to the next one!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Gdurfey (Jul 2, 2021)

Very cool and great interpretation of the rules.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jul 3, 2021)

Winged bowl "enhanced" with a propane torch. Thin wood burns fast

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4 | Creative 2


----------



## trc65 (Jul 4, 2021)

Nice looking bowl Steve, like the rich colors you achieved on the bowl interior. The edge burn provides a great accent.


----------



## trc65 (Jul 4, 2021)

Jolie0708 said:


> Here are my entries, It's a Chrome Devin Click Pen segmented with Wenge, aluminum and black spacers, and a cool looking acrylic.
> 
> Here is my second one, A Chrome Devon Click Pen. It's segmented with Ebony on top & bottom as well as the middle, white vulcanized fiber board and Zebra Wood. These were my first true segmented pens & I can't wait to do more! Thank yall for letting me enter this challenge. I look forward to the next one!



Great looking pens! Fit and finish looks great across all the differing materials, that can't be easy to do with the varying hardness.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Jul 5, 2021)

Steve in VA said:


> Winged bowl "enhanced" with a propane torch. Thin wood burns fast
> 
> View attachment 212204
> 
> ...


That is sweet! I love the how the burn enhances the entire piece.


----------



## trc65 (Jul 11, 2021)

Just a few hours left to finish projects and get pictures posted!


----------



## Steve in VA (Jul 11, 2021)

Given how few entries there are just before the deadline, I thought I'd spice it up a bit with two last minute entries. That and to triple my vote count so I stand a chance of winning after seeing the other entries!

Just kidding, the winged bowl is my official entry, but I just thought I'd share a few pics of other things I'm working on that have enhancements. The first is a walnut bowl where I thought I'd try my hand at piercing. The second in a natural edge bowl where I took a torch to the entire thing. Neither are quite finished yet; both need another coat or two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jul 11, 2021)

Pierced walnut bowl

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Steve in VA (Jul 11, 2021)

Torched natural edge bowl

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Barb (Jul 11, 2021)

I'd call them entries. :) I love them both but my fave is the pierced walnut. Very cool effect!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## trc65 (Jul 12, 2021)

Nice work Steve! You'll have to tell us more about what you used for the piercing. Something I've wanted to try, but man, yet another rabbet hole to go down.....

BTW, I'm calling them entries, the more the merrier!


----------

